# I think I've been thanked !



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just picked my way through 6 inches of ( still falling) snow to put out bird food and water. It was very very quiet out there but busy with birds.

Our resident robin - who actually owns the garden- was watching closely as always. As soon as I filled the water trough he hopped down and drank and then started to sing.

I think I was being thanked. A real aaahhh moment !

Incidentally, we have a new -to us- bird in there this morning. The nearest we can get in the bird book is a Corsican Nuthatch but this identification might be revised when we find the bird book with coloured pictures.

G


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Grizzly,

We also have a Nuthatch in our garden in Surrey. They are very distinctive with the Blue top, yellowy orange underbelly and black stripe along the line of their eyes. I'm not sure if it's Corsican ( I can't see if our one holds his arm under his waist coat and he's not wearing a Tricorn Hat :lol: :lol


----------

